# Indien?



## ge_org (15 Juli 2011)

Fliege am Sonntag nach Indien (Aurangabad), warum ich zu dieser Ehre komme ist mir schleierhaft.

Hat noch irgendwer Erfahrungen/Tips in letzter Minute?

Laut meines Vorgesetzten ist die Reise entspannend, etwas schwer verständlich für einen der seit ca. 15 Jahren den Kontinent (war damals nach Tunesien) nicht verlassen hat (Dienstreisen ins nördliche Europa sind eher Dienstausflüge).

Zu meiner Aufgabe: Kontrolle des Lieferanten ob er unsere Vorgaben so umsetzt wie wir es wollen.

Georg


----------



## IBFS (15 Juli 2011)

> Zu meiner Aufgabe: Kontrolle des Lieferanten ob er unsere Vorgaben so umsetzt wie wir es wollen.


Die Aufgabenstellung klingt wirklich entspannend.

Spannend hingegen wird ob die das Klima und Essen verträgst.
Imodium akut und Elektrolyttabletten sind von Vorteil.

Normalerweise geht man - erst recht du, nach 15 Jahren ohne echtes Ausland - erst 
mal zum Tropenarzt und lässt den Impfstatus überprüfen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er dich ohne *picks* gehen gelassen hätte.

So gesehen sind solche Hauruckeinsätze in so ein Land von Seiten des  
Arbeitgebers ein Stück weit verantwortungslos.

Frank


----------



## SoftMachine (15 Juli 2011)

Na. denn:

Impfungen ?
Handy-Ladekabel ?
Reisepass ?
installations-CD´s für Software ?
Wörterbuch ?
Spracheinstellung auf dem PC ?
genügend Zigaretten ?
Letzte Instruktionen für die Familie ?
USB-Verbindungskabel von Handy zu PC ?
2 Packungen Kaffee nebst Filter ?
in der nächsten Woche fällige Rechnungen erledigt ?
Landkarte ?
Steckdosen-Adapter (wenn notwendig)


zur eurer Lieferantenbewertung habe ich leider keine Info´s...

gruss


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> So gesehen sind solche Hauruckeinsätze in so ein Land von Seiten des
> Arbeitgebers ein Stück weit verantwortungslos.
> 
> Frank


 
Ich glaube das ist auch so von der BG gar nicht erlaubt. So weit ich weiss (2006 war es so und ich musste es so machen) musst du eine Tropenuntersuchung bestehen wenn du in gewisse Länder reist. Dazu gehört eine kleiner Leistungstest auf dem Ergometer, Impfungen und Aufklärung.


----------



## IBFS (15 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Letzte Instruktionen für die Familie ?



...meinst du das Testament???

Frank


----------



## SoftMachine (15 Juli 2011)

Neee...  *ROFL*

aber manche Sachen müssen schon besprochen werden...

Grüsse


----------



## eYe (15 Juli 2011)

War Ende letzten jahres 4 Wochen in Südindien unterwegs 

Was mir so spontan einfällt:

-Unbedingt Toilettenpapier mitnehmen, am besten schon im Handgepäck.
(Ich habe in Mumbai schon feststellen müssen das die Toiletten in Indien nur Löcher sind)
-Beim Essen aufpassen das es nicht zu scharf ist und nie mit der linken Hand das essen berühren
-Nimm was gegen Durchfall mit und Malaria Stand-by (+Übliche Reiseapotheke)
-In Indien kostet telefonieren und Internet quasi nichts, ich habe für nee sms nach Deutschland ein paar cent bezahlt. Es ist nur etwas schwer an eine Karte zu bekommen, am besten vor Ort jemand kundiges fragen.
-Nimm was gegen Mücken mit, ist zwar kein schlimmes Malariagebiet aber sicher ist sicher und die Prophylaxe noch das beste.
-Achtung es herscht Linksverkehr und Hunde und Kühe sind immer und überall anzutreffen
-Der Inder an sich ist sehr freundlich und neugierig, nicht erschrecken aber einen "Privatsphäre-Abstand" kennt man dort nicht. Gerade weiße Haut wird gerne angefaßt weil es Glück bringen soll ^^
-Unbedingt über die gängigen Preise informieren, ansonsten zahlst du als weißer minimum das Doppelte
-Grundsätzlich is Indien natürlich total anders als Deutschland und auch immer noch um einiges anders als Tunesien ^^
-Denk an den Regenschirm, es ist Regenzeit und der Name ist Programm!
-Bevor du in ein TukTuk, Taxi steigst immer vor Fahrtbeginn den Preis erfragen!

Viel Erfolg und Spaß


----------



## ge_org (16 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Anworten, dachte eigentlich, dass ich heute noch ruhig schlafen kann .
Zum Impfstatus:wurde von der Betriebsärztin überprüft (upgrade auf Hepatitis A/B und Tollwut-->von der Firma bezahlt)

Leistungstest: nicht durchgeführt, ich würde wahrscheinlich wegen Krampfadern und Lungenfunktion durchfallen.

"Geschäft" erledigen, bzw. Hygiene allgemein macht mir auch noch Sorgen!

Eigentlich ist auch eine Reiseapotheke im Betrieb für Dienstreisen, aufgrund von Besprechungen.. (die etwas länger dauerten) war die Dame nicht mehr anwesend und so bleibt die Reiseapotheke im Betrieb, da wir zu viert unterwegs sind, und jeder etwas in petto hat wird es schon gehen.

Regenzeit: welche Insektenschutzmittel empfehlt ihr?

Georg


----------



## Senator42 (16 Juli 2011)

*Klima*

"Leichte Kleidung, mehrmals täglich wechseln" stand im Handbuch.

das heisst, ca 10 T-Shirts, am besten Baumwolle

25 bis 30 Grad, um die 98% Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Wäschedienst in der Unterkunft benutzen. 2 Tage vor Rückreise aber nicht mehr.
In die Jeans sind mir Bügelfalten  reingekommen.
Sonnenbrille, Cap, Sonnencreme mit Mückenschutz.

Ins Handgepäck: 
Hemd etc. da ein Flieger mal verspätung (1,5Tage) haben kann.
Flieger Handgepäck: Mengen (100ml etc.) beachten, Kopfhörer mit 1 und 2 Pins oder Adapter.

Im Land:
Wasserflasche, evtl. Salami, Taschenmesser

Visum hast du? (ist schön bunt)
Adresse vom Konsulat, Botschaft, Reisepasskopie

Lerne auf 2 Finger pfeifen, dann kannst du dich mit dem Tucan am Fenster von deiner Unterkunft um 4 Uhr früh unterhalten.
Viel Spass


----------



## bike (16 Juli 2011)

Also wenn dein Impfschutz gegen die bekannten Infektionen aktuell ist, dann freu dich doch auf die Reise.

Beim Essen nimm smooth und alles es ist essbar, auch wenn nicht alles ein Genuss ist.
Papiertaschentücher sind sinnvoll  sind aber in den meisten Städten zu erwerben.

Indien ist nicht so rückständig wie oft gedacht wird.  
Außerdem musst du ja nicht in Slums leben.

Es ist mir schon öfter passiert, dass ich von Freitag auf Montag erfahren habe, dass ich eine Reise gewonnen habe.


bike

btw Ja, ich habe auch die Drecklöcher in den Fabriken gesehen, doch man kann sein Leben so einstellen, dass die wichtigen Dinge in den Hotels gemacht werden.


----------



## peter(R) (16 Juli 2011)

ge_org schrieb:


> Laut meines Vorgesetzten ist die Reise entspannend, etwas schwer verständlich für einen der seit ca. 15 Jahren den Kontinent (war damals nach Tunesien) nicht verlassen hat (Dienstreisen ins nördliche Europa sind eher Dienstausflüge).
> 
> Zu meiner Aufgabe: Kontrolle des Lieferanten ob er unsere Vorgaben so umsetzt wie wir es wollen.
> 
> Georg



Ich wünsche Dir viel "Vergnügen".  Ich war ende letzten und Anfang diesen Jahres insgesamt 3 Monate in Indien ( Bangalore ). INDIEN IST ANDERS - GANZ ANDERS !!  Essen und trinken hatte ich keinerlei Probleme - hängt aber mit Sicherheit vom gewählten Hotel und der Firma ab. Was mir mit am heftigsten auf den Keks gegangen ist, war das völlig unterentwickelte Zeitgefühl der Inder. Es wurde keinerlei Termin auch nur annähernd eingehalten. Verdopple die Zeiten die dir jemand zur Fertigstellung einer Sache sagt, besser verdreifache sie. Ein Inder wird dir niemals sagen "nein das geht nicht" er wird es immer versuchen so blumig zu umschreiben, dass du glabst es bedeutet "ja". Am Versuch eingefahrene Arbeitsweisen  - egal wie blödsinnig sie sind - zu ändern kann man verzweifeln. 
Ansonsten sind die Inder sehr höfliche und liebenswerte Leute die für jeden Spass zu haben sind und mir viel Freude bereitet haben - ausser bei der Arbeit.

peter(R)


----------



## ge_org (16 Juli 2011)

Die Erfahrung von peter(R) machen wir auch.

Ich habe aber meinen Chef mit, vor dem hat jeder Angst , seine Mails werden innerhalb einer halben Stunde beantwortet, der Projektleiter der auch mitfährt muss da schon mal drei bis vier Wochen warten .

Die Dienstreise war seit 3 Monaten fixiert mit Abflug morgen, letzte Woche wurde im Prinzip abgesagt, weil Teile noch nicht da sind blablabla....

Unser Geschäftsführer hat daraufhin ein paar Personen angerufen, da vor ihm auch alle Angst haben, wurde am Donnerstag beschlossen doch zu fliegen!

Zeug habe ich soweit beisammen, Testament fehlt noch, Lottoscheine werde ich meiner Frau geben und heute Abend kriegt sie noch einen dicken Kuss!

Georg

P.S.: Reisebericht folgt


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo !



ge_org schrieb:


> Ich habe aber meinen Chef mit, vor dem hat jeder Angst ....


 
1. angsteinflössender Chef... wie steht´s mit dem Betriebsklima 

2. seit vorgestern kannst Du dich hier äussern 
http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=46835

3. Vielleicht mal Stellenanzeigen studieren... 



ge_org schrieb:


> Zeug habe ich soweit beisammen, Testament <> fehlt noch, Lottoscheine werde ich meiner Frau geben und heute Abend kriegt sie noch einen dicken Kuss!
> 
> Georg
> 
> P.S.: Reisebericht folgt


 
4. Ansonsten hast du dich ja bestens vorbereitet, wünsche dir viel Erfolg ! 

Gruss

P.S. auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt !


----------



## eYe (16 Juli 2011)

Hab nochmal ein paar Bilder ausm Reiseblog angehängt, damit der Schock vor Ort nicht ganz so groß ist 

































PS: Wenn du gelandet bist nicht wundern das es überall verbrannt riecht, in Indien ist es üblich den Müll auf der Straße zu verbrennen. Ich hatte damals die ersten Tage immer das Gefühl ich bekomme nicht wirklich gut Luft ^^
Großstädte sind sowieso ein graus, laut, viel Verkehr und einfach nur Milliarden Menschen 
Aber außerhalb gibt es auch durchaus schöne Ecken


----------



## bike (16 Juli 2011)

Also das Klo und das Essen schaut doch gut aus 

Wobei solche Dinger es auch in Mitteleuropa, westlich von Deutschland zu hauf gibt. 
Man muss nicht nach Indien, aber es ist dort auch schön und interessant.


bike


btw: das mit Lottoschein würde ich mir überlegen. Das Forum hier passt bestimmt auch darauf auf


----------



## ge_org (22 Juli 2011)

Reisebericht:

Flug nach Mumbai war angenehm, aussteigen war ein Schock, es stinkt furchtbar, es ist warm und feucht (100% Luftfeuchtigkeit), das Klima war eigentlich nur für meine Brillen ein Poblem )), warten am Gepäckband, Anzeigetafel zeigt nach ca. 10min anderen Flug an, nächstes Gepäckband, warten auf die Koffer, Inder belagern das Gepäckband und befummeln jeden Koffer- wir ziehen uns zurück, nach ca. einer halben Stunde sehen wir uns am anfänglichen Gepäckband um ob unsere Koffer dort kommen (tun sie natürlich nicht), nach einer Stunde Gepäck endlich da (denke mir, fäng ja gut an), Transport zum Hyatt mit richtigen Autos (Toyota), essen(24:00), duschen, schlafen, Transport (05:00) zum nationalen Flughafen, Kaffee, Flug nach Aurangabad, Transport mit Bus vom Lieferanten zum Hotel, kurzes Frühstück, Transport zum Lieferanten, Besprechung (ca. 12 Uhr), erster Auftritt vom Chef (da die Inder den ganzen Nachmittag besprechen wollen) : Let´s push, we have to work, we can talk tomorrow (so, oder so ähnlich), an der Linie sind die Dinge die vor drei Monaten fertig sein hätten sollen noch immer nicht fertig (Chef ist noch gefestigt), wir wollen bei der Montage zusehen bzw. überprüfen, nichts funktioniert (Chef macht den ersten zur Sau), plötzlich stehen nicht mehr 10 Inder da sondern 20 Inder, es geht wenig vorwärts, wir überprüfen einige Sachen und kommen auf ein paar Dinge drauf die nicht so sind wie sie sein sollten, ca. 18 Uhr kommt ein höherer Manager, mein Chef erklärt ihm mit seiner sehr charmanten Art ))was Sache ist, betretene Gesichter bei den Indern, wir fahren um ca. 19:00 ins Hotel, duschen, Abendessen (wunderbar), schlafen ..........

Ich könnte noch so weiter schreiben, was mir aufgefallen ist, Inder brauchen Druck, wenn du ihn nicht selber machen kannst reichen ein paar Anrufe bei unserem Geschäftsführer und es geht etwas hurtiger voran.

Wir waren mit unserem Hotel sehr zufrieden (Kollegen haben so ziemlich alles gegessen vor dem gewarnt wird, keine Probleme),          aber am Mittwoch wurden wir vom Lieferanten in ein anderes Restaurant eingeladen (sah sehr gut aus, sogar besser als unseres), am Donnerstag bei mir und einem meiner Kollegen etwas heftigerer Besuch auf der Toilette, ich verzichte an diesem Tag auf essen und trinken, da wir ab 16:00 wieder auf Reisen sind ist es leichter wenn du nicht alle halben Stunden irgendwo Probleme mit der Verdauung bekommst.

Flug von Mumbai nach Aurangabad ohne Probleme, wir hatten allderdings das Gepäck in Aurangabad von Mumbai national auf Mumbai international aufgegeben, wir dachten es wäre einfacher da wir dann das Gepäck nicht von Flughafen zu Flughafen schleppen müssen.

Taxifahrt Mumbai Domestic nach Mumbai International war der Horror, wir hatten ein Taxi mit Kupplungsschaden (oder Getriebegestänge oder beides), es war jedenfalls so, dass der Taxifahrer geflucht hat als er seine Fuhre bekam (uns, weil wir nur von Domestic zu International wollten).

Am Flughafen Mumbai waren wir um ca. 22:00, einchecken konnten wir erst um 23:00, da wir unser Gepäck noch nicht identifizieren konnten (weil es niemand vorbeibrachte), die zwei Schnarcher die wir um 22:05 auf unser Gepäck ansprachen sagten alle 5 min. das es in 5 min. da sein würde. Wir wollten dann ohne Gepäck einchecken, der Schnarcher wollte uns nicht über seine imaginäre Linie gehen lassen und dann wurde ich etwas lauter, eine Dame am Check-in wurde darauf aufmerksam, innerhalb fünf Minuten hatten wir Gepäck und Tickets (hätten wir Vollpfosten das eine Stunde früher durchgezogen hätten wir noch ein paas Biere kippen können!).

Zoll: Anstehen ca. halbe Stunde, den komischen Zettel nicht in Rot ausfüllen sonst droht wieder anstellen in einer langen Reihe (ist meinem Chef passiert, wir haben es nicht mitbekommen und waren schon längst durch)

Sicherheitskontrollen: oft und die Beamten sind überheblich bis zum geht nicht mehr

Tip: Flugdaten, Tickets, Pass schnell griffbereit halten; wenn du in einer Schlange stehst kommt niemand vorbei auch wenn derjenige meint er verpasst seinen Flug!


Boarding: es ist 23:45, Maschine ist noch nicht zum Boarding aufgerufen, gönne mir ein Bier, der Chef ein Red-Bull da er glaubt Unterzucker zu haben (hat jetzt aber auch die Seuche), Kollege Nudeln, den anderen Kollegen haben wir in der Sicherheitskontrolle verloren, um 24:00 kommen die zwei Schnarcher und wollen uns lautstark zum Boarding auffordern, das bekommen sie etwas lautstärker von 3 Seiten zurück, die Typen verziehen sich wieder 

Um 00:10 sitzen wir in der Maschine, nach uns kommen auch noch Personen..................

Ich treffe in Wien in der Raucherzone einen Bayern (ca. 50 Jahre alt, aufgrund seiner Armbanduhr nehme ich an, dass er die gleiche Route geflogen ist), er meint er sei Tunnelbauer (zur Zeit Himalaya) und war jetzt 3 Monate dort, ich frage ihn was er von den Indern hält, O-Ton: Das dümmste Volk das ich kenne! 

Arbeitsklima: Wir haben ein sehr gutes Arbeitsklima, unser Chef sagt nur die Wahrheit (das aber lautstark, wenn Fehler nicht zum ersten mal gemacht werden), für unsere Abteilung ist das kein Problem da wir wissen woran wir sind, für Personen die die Wahrheit nicht hören wollen, kann dies schon manchmal zum Problem werden!

Zusammenfassung: Die Indiendienstreise war eine gute Erfahrung, die klimatischen Bedingungen sind zur Zeit eigentlich recht angenehm (habe mal 10 Jahre in einer Firma mit ähnlichen Bedingungen gearbeitet), Inder im Straßenverkehr sind der blanke Wahnsinn (wo bei uns 2 Spuren sind machen die locker 5 draus), eigentlich kann ich nicht mehr zu Indien sagen da es eigentlich eine "Klubreise" war, die sich nur im Hotel und in der Firma abgespielt hat.

Georg


----------

